# Expired medication



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried using expired medication and was successful?

I have a bottle of Melafix that's dated 06/2011 but as they say everything's natural from teas trees and what not and you would think something like that wouldn't expire.. 

Do you think its still safe to use or should I not risk it?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

The expiration dates are usually a government requirement as required by law.
The medication can more than likely retain 90% effectiveness for some time after the expiration date, HOWEVER, there are certain chemicals which over time will become TOXIC and dangerous if used.

Personally I would not use it and dispose of it in the correct manner, which is NOT flushing it down the toilet. Take it to a pharmacy or your local fish store and have them dispose of it correctly.


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

Tazman said:


> The expiration dates are usually a government requirement as required by law.
> The medication can more than likely retain 90% effectiveness for some time after the expiration date, HOWEVER, there are certain chemicals which over time will become TOXIC and dangerous if used.
> 
> Personally I would not use it and dispose of it in the correct manner, which is NOT flushing it down the toilet. Take it to a pharmacy or your local fish store and have them dispose of it correctly.


Serious? I could see if it were something chemically created, but this is all natural. But i hear ya being cheap on 8 bucks is not worth the life of ur fish


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I dont see why you cannot use it as it is not that old..if it was over a few years then it would probably not do anything. It depends on how long you had it before it expired.

It is whether or not you want to risk it or not...that is your decision.


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

Something in me tells me its still good, but at the same time something tells me dont risk it.

Hence why I created this thead to see if others have tried? lol


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Less than a year after expiration I would still use it, again that date is only guaranteeing effectiveness upto that date.


----------

